# Rewire troubles: Logic Pro / Sibelius 8



## bryla (Feb 5, 2017)

After updating both applications I've finally somehow gotten Rewire to work although I have the following issues:

Sibelius follows Logic playback fine no matter where in the project I start
When starting playback from Sibelius it can only start from the beginning
Sibelius' playhead doesn't seem to work. Logic's is fine and Sibelius follows.
Tempo changes in Sibelius doesn't affect Logic but works fine the other way around.

I've made a short video to illustrate, hope someone can help:


----------



## bryla (Feb 9, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Matt Riley (Feb 9, 2017)

The same thing is happening to me with Finale and Logic.


----------



## Matt Riley (Feb 9, 2017)

Also I can confirm that this was not happening with Logic 10.2.4. I have both on my system and I just checked. Very annoying. Both of us should submit bug reports with a link to this page.


----------



## charlieclouser (Feb 12, 2017)

This issue is known to the Logic dev team and has been fixed in Logic v10.3.1 - I had experienced the same behavior with Ableton as a ReWire slave behind Logic v10.3 and have verified that it has been repaired in v10.3.1, but I have no info on exactly when v10.3.1 will be pushed to users. Hang in there.


----------



## bryla (Feb 16, 2017)

charlieclouser said:


> This issue is known to the Logic dev team and has been fixed in Logic v10.3.1 - I had experienced the same behavior with Ableton as a ReWire slave behind Logic v10.3 and have verified that it has been repaired in v10.3.1, but I have no info on exactly when v10.3.1 will be pushed to users. Hang in there.


Thanks for the info, Charlie! I'll wait for 10.3.1


----------

